# The new gal



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello everyone, my name is Robin.  I live in Riverside, CA with my hubby on the ranch we manage for his nephew. I'm in my mid 20s and expecting a baby girl in middle-October. 

We breed and show Andalusians and have 7 stallions as of right now. Escamillo, Brioso MA, Beleto, Ocioso VIII, Sandokan, Cantor and Zalamero. We have about 30 broodmares who have also made a show name for themselves.

Brioso's FB: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Brioso-MA/234025139954806

Will be making one for Escamillo and Sandokan soon. Escamillo has photos in Brioso's FB as well as Ocioso since Eski is Bri's sire and Ocioso is Escamillo's sire. 

Hubby and I own 4 Foundation Quarter Horses, Blue, Tweetie, Junior and Bucky. He also owns a retired Andalusian stallion named Oso.

Blue's FB: http://www.facebook.com/KellysBlueKing

Tweetie's FB: http://www.facebook.com/OlenasKingTexas

Junior's FB: http://www.facebook.com/pages/TX-Poco-Hancock/142380769164878

My best friend and I co-own and stand an imported baroque Friesian stallion.

Teake's FB: http://www.facebook.com/TeakevandeNoordhof

Will post photos of everyone else (maybe not all the mares and foals... there's a lot.. lol) at another time I'm tooo sleepy! 

I can't wait to get to know everyone better.  The forum seems fairly active and drama free so I look forward to that as well!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Breed me a gorgeous Azteca , ok? They have to be my all time favorite breed of hores.
Is that one of your stallions in the avatar? Stunning.
Congratulations on your impending parenthood. I hope all goes smoothly for you. I have two boys (mostly grown) and soooo wish I had a daughter. But, them's the breaks!


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

hey! welcome to the forum. Your horses are drop dead gorgeous im so jealous!!! My friend and i were looking at them and caught ourselves with our mouths hanging wide open  congratulations on the little one coming!! She'll be one lucky little lady to grow up around those beauties!!!


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

tiny, yes, Escamillo is the stallion in the avatar. 

Thank you both so much! We're very excited about our addition.


----------

